# Extension / Amplificador usb



## babilonius (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola todos, necesito hacer una extension usb de aprox. 10metros. he  pensado  usar cable utp blindado +  un  amplificador  para  los pines de data del puerto usb de la  pc.
alguien  podria  ayudar  a este  novatillo con el   diagrama del amplificador.

gracias


----------



## bakhosm (Oct 12, 2009)

hola, puedes hacerlo de esta manera

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Extend-yout-USB-using-UTP/

yo lo voy a probar esta semana ya que necesito hacerlo ...  si funciona te lo ratifico, pero he estado leyendo y si funciona, muchos lo han hecho...


----------



## fernandoae (May 6, 2013)

Funcionar funciona... pero en 10-12 metros muere. Disculpen por revivir el tema, pero hay alguna novedad? ahora se venden extensores de 45 metros pero son caros


----------

